# cookware



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

hello i want to buy me a set of good cookware i do i kwon whats good or not i bought i me few pan and pot last year it said it was no Nonstick Hard Anodized
its stick to every thing but the Sauce Pan and did it what it said clean it how it said to do i have pan don't stick to nothing and it have to be a least 20 year old
its a cast iron i don't have much money i went to a home show they some cookwear looks good they was lots a money 1500.00 how can paid that much for cooking i would love have cast iron i just want to set where i use any thing cook with and and will cook on high , med,low 

Thank you 
Tammy


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I don't know what they are selling for $1500 but I wouldn't buy it.

Cast iron is cheap and good for some kinds of cooking but not all and it takes a long, long time to get it seasoned enough to be non stick like yours. 

Also, when you buy a set of cookware you often get some pieces you never use so it can be a waste of money. I would suggest buying one or two pieces at a time till you have a set of pieces you will use regularly. Department stores like Macy's often have sales where you can buy open stock pieces at a discount. If you have a restaurant supply store near you, check them out. And there is always shopping on line. I don't know much about that because I don't buy on line very much but it is worth looking into.

Jock


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Hi Tammy,

Check out the following thread, you may find some insightful posts there:

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ead.php?t=6132


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

http://www.ahherald.com/food/2003/ft...7_cookware.htm

Mark


----------



## spritzer (Oct 30, 2005)

scanpans! i have a couple of the beautifull copper coated pots which are stunning to look at and conduct heat superfast, and the non stick fry pans are good too, the trick is dont wash them with soap, i know it sounds wierd but just warm water and a brush will do fine, the soap will destroy the " natural " non stick ( by natural non stick i mean build up of oil of time  ) works a treat for me
spritz


----------



## chowderhead (Nov 21, 2004)

Hold on to that 20 year old cast iron for dear life! The greatest place to look for more vintage iron like that is in rural or small town estate sales. Suburban folks haven't normally been around in one kitchen long enough to have accumulated any old stuff. I found a 10 inch pan that had at least 35 years good use on it and bought it for 2 bucks! Nobody can offer anything in the store with that kind of "aging". 

You'd have to kill me to get me to part with the cast iron dutch oven that my Mom had for 40 years before she gave it to me 15 years ago.

Like the earlier post said - skip the soap- (I can hear the old man yellin' at me now "keep the soap off that, are you trying to ruin it!")


----------

